# Pics from Santa Pod - Japfest



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

NIghtmare..... Forgot the adaptor to fit on the tripod at home... Missed the first 2 runs of the Pro's as the kids needed the toilets... Then had to leave early..:bawling: 
But here is the first of a few... From the RWYB


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)




----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Nice pics !

I'm not happy with my "action" shots. My static shots are ok, but I need a better zoom lens for the other stuff ... as I was too far away from the track.

I'll post some up - probably tomorrow after work.


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)




----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

Daz said:


> Nice pics !
> 
> I'm not happy with my "action" shots. My static shots are ok, but I need a better zoom lens for the other stuff ... as I was too far away from the track.
> 
> I'll post some up - probably tomorrow after work.


Thanks Daz.. im only learning at the moment... whish i can spend a year with dino and pick up some tips...
Yeah, i only have a 18-70mm at moment, prob getting a 70 -200 soon.


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

Not a good photo this, but i loved the look of the driver.... Just says determination!!!


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Hope you don't mind, but I thought I'd upload a selection of my photo's.

I'm not overly pleased with most of them, but it gives an insight into the day.

Dragstrip action first :


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Next batch ....


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

More....

DRIFT (I'm afraid these were taken through a fence !) :
































































LOVING this car ! ....


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

STATIC SHOTS :


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Last ones ....




























Tony was in good spirits 























































The end !


----------



## drb5 (Oct 29, 2004)

Excellent pics and might i say, the car is looking sweet as Pierre! :smokin:

Who's the sliver 34? It's also rather "special" looking.


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

that will be mine parked at the back of the grand stand:wavey: NISMOMAN


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Ace pics - thanks for sharing.


----------



## drb5 (Oct 29, 2004)

nismoman said:


> that will be mine parked at the back of the grand stand:wavey: NISMOMAN


Lovely car you have there bud.

I'm not jealous at all, i'm not.:chuckle:


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

NO Problem Daz.... Thanks For posting them...
Like i said, couldnt really take many pics, as kids were all over the place, Toilet, sweets, noise... bla bla, so missed alot of photo opp...



drb5 said:


> Excellent pics and might i say, the car is looking sweet as Pierre! :smokin:


Thanks



nismoman said:


> that will be mine parked at the back of the grand stand:wavey: NISMOMAN


And what a nice fellow too.. Thanks for the chat!! and nice meeting you.. I had to move my car so people had more room to take a photo of yours


----------



## RBnemesis13B (Dec 26, 2005)

Superb pics. :clap: :thumbsup:


----------



## skylife (Dec 6, 2005)

awesome car there nismoman :clap: , 
love the z-tune guards and ts splitter, subtle and very tasteful.


----------



## Nismoalex (Sep 24, 2003)

Silver 34 is spot on ...well done Nismoman. 

Let me know when you want to sell


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

nice pic's 

Thanks


----------



## madenglishman (Oct 18, 2004)

Thanks for sharing those pics gents:thumbsup:


----------

